# Bully i doubt ...



## Rosko11 (May 3, 2010)

I was at a Petsmart the the other day and this woman came up to me asked if she could pet my pup . She made a comment saying he was going to be short , muscular a "bully." To make it short when i bought him all i saw was a picture of his mom [red nose] and dad [ blue nose ] they didn't look like bullys. What drives me crazy is i don't know what his bloodline is and i will never know he has no papers. Ugh i kick myself for this all the time how much i wish when i bought him i asked QUESTIONS!

i know i will never know but i would have loved to know his bloodline. Its dumb of me but i try to look up different bloodlines and try to guess. As you can tell it has got me no where .


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

She looks like she at least has some bully in her.
She's really cute though.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

He's sweet but honestly he's way too young to really judge you'll know as he gets older if he's just a pet just enjoy him for a pet the bloodline his helpful for health and temperments but it wont kill you not knowing just love him have fun and do lots of training! And you'll have the best friend you could wish for.


----------



## Rosko11 (May 3, 2010)

aww thanks


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

You will never know what she has in her or her line. Also a dog doesn't have to look bully to carry bully lines. A dog that looks bully doesn't necessary carry bully lines, could just be heavy gaff bred (not your dog in specific) You never know with out a ped.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> You will never know what she has in her or her line. Also a dog doesn't have to look bully to carry bully lines. A dog that looks bully doesn't necessary carry bully lines, could just be heavy gaff bred (not your dog in specific) You never know with out a ped.


point made.:woof:


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah you'll never guess mate. She probably just said that because he's blue. As Prairie says, just love him, keep him exercised, trained and fed good food and he'll be your best friend.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

> To make it short when i bought him all i saw was a picture of his mom [red nose] and dad [ blue nose ] they didn't look like bullys.


 He is a very cute pup. All that really matters is he is a good dog and that you love him...

Top help you out though I will add, red nose and blue nose are just colors , it doesn't mean anything else o that doesn't help with determining what bloodline the pup is or how he will develop. The way the parents look can give you an idea though you'd need to know what else is behind the pup and not just the parents to get an even Good luck with the little sweetie! better idea of how the pup will develop.


----------

